# My New Poljot Sturmanskie 2001 Quit Working



## eurotrash_pd (Oct 8, 2006)

I just ordered a beautiful Poljot Sturmanskie with the P3133 movement. The watch only worked a few hours at a time after it quit I could get it going again by playing with some buttons or shaking it a bit. Now it has quit altogether.

Could this be a defective watch or am I missing something else.. All instructions are in German so I don't know..

Any advice?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Err you have wound it up haven't you?


----------



## eurotrash_pd (Oct 8, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Err you have wound it up haven't you?


haha false alarm. It wasn't been wound up enough.

This is my first wind up watch..but I feel a little dumb now


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you will fit in well here


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Err you have wound it up haven't you?


PG you are a bloody hero........


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I was looking at the supplier on the pic and cringing. I would have gone with someone who can reply in English just so I had a little more peace of mind. I've had the chance to uy from jl before but couldn't go through with it, even at the very low price I was offered.


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey

Is it NOS? Not really in 2001 but I heard that the Russians use to use very little oil in the 1990's so if it is 5 years old it could use a oil and tune?

I bought one in Berlin in 1993 and it was dry as a bone... a year later when my watch man cracked it open.

Derek


----------

